# cogged scarf joint



## djang000 (Jul 24, 2012)

Hey guys

I'm trying to build baby gates for my daugther. The plan the wife sketched for me is a bit ambitious, with bent lamination to form the corners. I'm playing right now with prototypes (first time I try bending wood) but I'm hoping to soon be able to have the 4 corners that will need to be jointed to the rest of the frame. For strength (ok, it's really for aesthetic reasons!), I thought about trying a cogged scarf joint (like this: http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/images/coggedscarf.jpg).

I'm aiming for 1" thickness for the final lamination, which to my opinion doesn't leave a lot of room to pull out that sort of joint. So I guess my question is: what's the recommended minimal thickness (I'm working with beech) for such joint? Should I just find another type of joint that isn't purely based on adhesive strength (my prototype end up having 4" of usable wood after the radius of the corner, so doing a simple 45° scarf joint isn't my preferred option. Not only I want those gate to be baby proof, it will be my first bent lamination so I'm expecting a bit of spring back with the season change (living in Quebec, Canada. It's -32 °F right now over here))...

Thanks for all your advices! 

sam


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Your link is broken (extra paren on the end…).. so here is the picture so others can view it:










Link to original: http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/images/coggedscarf.jpg
Original web page: http://hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/_joineryterms.htm

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## djang000 (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks Brad


----------

